

Father of sci-fi (Arthur C Clarke) lists three birthday wishes - bootload
http://ukpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5jrdIgCt8LubkN0ZBUTkj43QjtIdg

======
DocSavage
I wouldn't say Arthur C Clarke is the father of sci-fi. Jules Verne, HG Wells,
or Gernsback (creator of Amazing Stories) might take that honor.

